# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Դիմավորում ենք 2011 Տարին ;)

## murmushka

Փնտրեցի, բայց չգտա նման թեմա ակումբում։ Հետո երկար մտածեցի, թե որ բաժնում բացեմ, որոշեցի այստեղ. վերջիվերջո ընտանեկան տոն է։ Եկեք քննարկենք ինչպես ենք պատրաստվում դիմավորել Նոր Տարին։ Քննարկենք ճաշացանկը, տոնական սեղանի ձևավորումը, տան զարդարման խորհուրդներ տանք միմյանց։ Մի խոսքով օգնենք միմյանց ավելի տոնական ու գեղեցիկ դարձնենք Ամանորը։

----------

Ariadna (10.12.2010), Chuk (12.12.2010), Inna (13.12.2010), Kita (11.12.2010), Տրիբուն (26.12.2010)

----------


## murmushka

Սպիտակ նապաստակի /կատվի/ տարի
Տոնական սեղանին պետք է լինեն խնձոր, գազար,հացահատիկ։ Խորհուրդ չի տրվում պատրաստել նապաստակի մսից ուտելիքներ։
Տունը գերադասելի է զարդարել մետաղական խաղալիքներով, քանի որ 2011 թվ.–ի տարերքը մետաղն է։ Ինչպես նաև տան տարբեր անկյուններում կարելի է տեղադրել նապաստակների և կատվի կերպարանքներով խաղալիքներ։
Տոնածառի տակ կարելի է դնել մեկ կապ գազար, որպեսզի գոհացնենք նապաստակին, իսկ զարկերի ժամանակ երազանք պահելուց հետո անհրաժեշտ է «մյաաաուււււ» կանչել, որպեսզի երազանքն իրականանա։

----------

Ariadna (10.12.2010), Chuk (12.12.2010), Grieg (26.12.2010), Inna (13.12.2010), Kita (11.12.2010), Shah (13.12.2010), Yevuk (14.12.2010), Արևածագ (25.12.2010), Կաթիլ (13.12.2010), Մանուլ (10.12.2010), Ուլուանա (11.12.2010)

----------


## MaryMay

Ինձ համար շատ ակտուալ թեմա է  :Smile:  Ես արդեն երկու շաբաթ է, ինչ սկսել եմ պատրաստությունները: Սիրում եմ իմ ձեռքով պատրաստած զարդարանքներով ու խաղալիքներով զարդարել տունն ու սեղանը:  Մեծ ոգևորությամբ եմ աշխատում  :Smile:  Եթե ձեզ էլ է գրավում hand-made -ը, կարող ենք գաղափարներ փոխանակել: Ես սիրով կներկայացնեմ իմ պատրաստածները  :Wink:

----------

Inna (13.12.2010), Meme (12.12.2010), Մանանա (22.12.2010)

----------


## murmushka

ես հենց նման առաջարկի էլ սպասում էր, կարող ենք այստեղ տեղադրել մեր ձեռքի աշխատանքներն ու նկարները, փորձի փոխանակում :Wink: 
ինքս էլ պատրաստվում եմ այս տարի տան ամբողջ հարդարանքը իմ ձեռքով պատրաստել ու ինտերնետային որոնումների արդյունքում արդեն գտել, կողմնորոշվել եմ,շուտով կտեղադրեմ և հղումները և իմ պատրաստած իրերի նկարները

----------

Inna (13.12.2010), Meme (12.12.2010)

----------


## MaryMay

Ես արդեն մի քանի բան պատրաստել եմ: Ահա կցում եմ նկարները և հանձնում ձեր դատին  :Smile: IMG_6232.jpgIMG_6230.jpg

----------

Ariadna (13.12.2010), E-la Via (22.12.2010), einnA (13.12.2010), Inna (13.12.2010), Kita (13.12.2010), Moonwalker (13.12.2010), murmushka (13.12.2010), Smokie (21.12.2010), Yevuk (14.12.2010), Արևածագ (25.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (21.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (14.12.2010), Հայուհի (13.12.2010), Մանուլ (13.12.2010), ուզուզ (15.12.2010), Ուլուանա (14.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.12.2010)

----------


## murmushka

շատ գեղեցիկ են, իսկ պատրաստման եղանակը կարող եք մի փոքր բացատրել՞

----------

Kita (13.12.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Փնտրեցի, բայց չգտա նման թեմա ակումբում։ Հետո երկար մտածեցի, թե որ բաժնում բացեմ, որոշեցի այստեղ. վերջիվերջո ընտանեկան տոն է։ Եկեք քննարկենք ինչպես ենք պատրաստվում դիմավորել Նոր Տարին։ Քննարկենք ճաշացանկը, տոնական սեղանի ձևավորումը, տան զարդարման խորհուրդներ տանք միմյանց։ Մի խոսքով օգնենք միմյանց ավելի տոնական ու գեղեցիկ դարձնենք Ամանորը։


Արդեն երրորդ տարին է, որ տանից հեռու եմ դիմավորելու: Վարձում եմ բնակարան, ուտում լիքը համեղ բաներ  :Russian: , խմում լիքը գարեջուր  :Drinks: , զբոսնում զարդարված քաղաքում  :Ton: , լուսանկարում, ի վերջո պարզապես հանգստանում: Այս տարի Վիեննայում եմ լինելու  :Crazy: :

----------

Ariadna (13.12.2010), Inna (13.12.2010), Kita (13.12.2010), Moonwalker (13.12.2010), murmushka (13.12.2010), Smokie (21.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (14.12.2010), Yevuk (14.12.2010), Դեկադա (13.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (14.12.2010), Կաթիլ (13.12.2010), Հայուհի (13.12.2010), Հարդ (13.12.2010), Մանուլ (13.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.12.2010)

----------


## MaryMay

> Արդեն երրորդ տարին է, որ տանից հեռու եմ դիմավորելու: Վարձում եմ բնակարան, ուտում լիքը համեղ բաներ , խմում լիքը գարեջուր , զբոսնում զարդարված քաղաքում , լուսանկարում, ի վերջո պարզապես հանգստանում: Այս տարի Վիեննայում եմ լինելու :


Հիանալի է: Մի տարի առաջ էլ մենք Փարիզում դիմավորեցինք Նոր տարին: Անմոռանալի տպավորություններ էին:

----------


## MaryMay

> շատ գեղեցիկ են, իսկ պատրաստման եղանակը կարող եք մի փոքր բացատրել՞


Սիրով  :Smile: 
 Գիտեք, նման աշխատանքների համար միշտ աշխատում եմ օգտագործել ձեռքի տակ եղած պարագաներ: Մոտ մի ամիս է, գրեթե ոչինչ դեն չեմ նետում: Հավաքում եմ ամեն տեսակի պլատիկ շշեր, պաղպաղակի փայտիկներ, կոնֆետի տուփեր և շատ այլ նման բաներ, ինչ կարող են ինձ պետք գալ իմ ամանորյա" արհեստանոցում"  :Smile:

----------


## MaryMay

> շատ գեղեցիկ են, իսկ պատրաստման եղանակը կարող եք մի փոքր բացատրել՞


Հիմա ասեմ, թե ինչպես պատրաստեցի ձմեռ պապիկն ու ձնեմարդը /կարծում եմ կռահեցիք, որ դրանք իրենցից ներկայացնում են շշերի հագուստներ/: Ձմեռ պապիկի հագուստը ինքս եմ կարել, կարծում եմ հարկ չկա բացատրել թե ինչպես. Իսկ գլխի համար սպիտակ կտորից տոպրակ կարեցի ու լցրեցի սինտեպոնով /արհեստական բամբակով/: Ապա հաստ սպիտակ թելը կտրեցի հավասար  մասերի ու փունջ-փունջ կարեցի ձմեռ պապիկիս դեմքին որպես մորուք և բեղեր, հետո էլ քիթը` նույն կտորից, ինչ հագուստը և աչքերը /կարող եք ձեռք բերել թելերի խանութից/: Եվ ձմեռ պապիկը պատրաստ է  :Smile: 
Իսկ ձնեմարդու համար վերցրեցի պլաստիկ շիշ, մկրատով կտրեցի ներքևի մասը, փաթաթեցի... չգիտեմ ինչ է կոչվում, սպունգանման կտոր էր /մի ամիս առաջ դուռ էինք գնել, որը փաթաթված էր հենց այդ սպիտակ սպունգանման կտորով, դուք կարող եք այլ հարմար տարբերակ գտնել/: Ապա փաթաթեցի սոսնձած երկտակ թելով: Ահա և մարմինը, իսկ գլուխը նույնը, ինչ ձմեռ պապիկինը: Գլխարկն ու շարֆը ինքս եմ գործել: Այսքանը: Կարծում եմ ձեր շշերը գոհ կլինեն նման հագուստից  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (13.12.2010), einnA (13.12.2010), Kita (13.12.2010), murmushka (13.12.2010), Smokie (21.12.2010), Արևածագ (25.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (21.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (14.12.2010), ուզուզ (15.12.2010)

----------


## einnA

էսօր ուրեմ գնացել էի դիզայնի համար խառը-խուռը մանր պարագաների հատուկ խանութ ու աղջիկներ մի հատ  :Love:  հեքիաթում ոնց որ լինեի:Էն ինչ սիրուն էր, էսօր հազիվ զգացի, որ տոն է մոտենում  :Jpit: 
ուրեմ լիքը սպիտակ փաթիլներ, արջուկներ, նապաստակներ... խաղալիքներ, սպիտակ տոնածառ, ձյուն... հեքիաթ իսկական:Մի քանի բան նայել եմ, հաստատ պատրաստելու եմ (մենակ էսօրվա տրամադրությունը մնա  :Wink: ) 
ու ամենահետաքրքիրն էն է, որ ամեն ինչ սկզբից հեշտ ու էնքան պարզ էր, որ հաստատ ամեն մեկն էլ կարող էր պատրաստել:
MaryMay-ի ասած մենակ պետք է կարողանանք ձեռքի եղած ամեն մի մանրուք օգտագործելու տեղն իմանալ  :Smile: 

տոներն են մոտենում, տոներն են մոտենում... ընդմիշտ տուն-տունիկ :Sulel:

----------

E-la Via (22.12.2010), MaryMay (14.12.2010), murmushka (14.12.2010)

----------


## Kita

> էսօր ուրեմ գնացել էի դիզայնի համար խառը-խուռը մանր պարագաների հատուկ խանութ ու աղջիկներ մի հատ  հեքիաթում ոնց որ լինեի:Էն ինչ սիրուն էր, էսօր հազիվ զգացի, որ տոն է մոտենում 
> ուրեմ լիքը սպիտակ փաթիլներ, արջուկներ, նապաստակներ... խաղալիքներ, սպիտակ տոնածառ, ձյուն... հեքիաթ իսկական:Մի քանի բան նայել եմ, հաստատ պատրաստելու եմ (մենակ էսօրվա տրամադրությունը մնա ) 
> ու ամենահետաքրքիրն էն է, որ ամեն ինչ սկզբից հեշտ ու էնքան պարզ էր, որ հաստատ ամեն մեկն էլ կարող էր պատրաստել:
> MaryMay-ի ասած մենակ պետք է կարողանանք ձեռքի եղած ամեն մի մանրուք օգտագործելու տեղն իմանալ 
> 
> տոներն են մոտենում, տոներն են մոտենում... ընդմիշտ տուն-տունիկ


Բա էտ խանութի վայրը չեք ասի? :Jpit:

----------


## einnA

> Բա էտ խանութի վայրը չեք ասի?


ասեմ  :Jpit: 
Դիզայն է անունը, Տիգրան Մեծի փողոց` Տաշիրի դիմացի փողոցի վրա, մի քանի քայլ հեռու: Էտ կողմով, որ քայլեք, հաստատ կնկատեք  :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (22.12.2010), MaryMay (15.12.2010), Մանանա (22.12.2010)

----------


## murmushka

իմ պատրաստածների նկարնեը դեռ չեմ կարող տեղադրել, բայց կտեղադրեմ այն նկարները որոնցից օգտվել եմ պատրաստելու համար

Պատրաստել եմ 4 այսպիսի փաթիլիկներ, որոնք կկախեմ վարագույրներից

----------

Ariadna (21.12.2010), MaryMay (21.12.2010), Smokie (21.12.2010), Yeghoyan (25.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (21.12.2010), Ուլուանա (21.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

Տոլմա ո՞նց են սարքում, իմ համար նոր տարին տոլմի հետ ա ասոցացվում, ուզում եմ մանկուց դաստիարակված պատկերացումս պահպանեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## MaryMay

> իմ պատրաստածների նկարնեը դեռ չեմ կարող տեղադրել, բայց կտեղադրեմ այն նկարները որոնցից օգտվել եմ պատրաստելու համար
> 
> Պատրաստել եմ 4 այսպիսի փաթիլիկներ, որոնք կկախեմ վարագույրներից


 Այս արվեստը կարծեմ "կվիլինգ" է կոչվում: Շատ տարբեր բաներ կարելի է պատրաստել այդ եղանակով: Շատ գեղեցիկ է  :Smile:

----------


## murmushka

ճիշտ եք, պատրաստելու եմ նաև այս տարվա խորհրդանիշներին
նկարները հետո կտեղադրեմ

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> Տոլմա ո՞նց են սարքում, իմ համար նոր տարին տոլմի հետ ա ասոցացվում, ուզում եմ մանկուց դաստիարակված պատկերացումս պահպանեմ


Որեմն վերցնում եք 0,5 կգ. խոզի +0,5 կովի աղացած միս+ 200 գրամ բրիձ (նախապես լվացած: Որոշներն ասում են բրինձը լվանալ պետք չէ, ՉՀԱՎԱՏԱՔ) + 2 գլուխ շաաատ մանր կտրտած սոխ (որքան շատ լինի սոխը, այնքան համեղ կստացվի) + խառը կանաչի + տոմատ (ըստ ճաշակի) + կծու բիբար + աղ + 2 հատ մանր կտրտած կանաչ խնձոր (սա մայրիկիս գյուտն է :Jpit: : Այս ամենը լավ խառնում եք ու դնում մի կողմ: Ապա վերցնում եք թթու դրած խաղողի տերևներ կամ նախապես եռացած ջրում մի քանի րոպե խաշած կաղամբ ու մի կողմ դրած ֆարշը ճաշի գդալով մեկիկ մեկիկ տեղադրում տերևների վրա ու փաթաթում (փաթաթել պետք է գլանաձև ապա երկու ծայրերից տերևները ներս խցկել): կաթսայի մեջ դասավորելուց հետո դոլմայի վրա լավ կլիներ ավելացնել կտրտած սևկեվիլ, ապա այս ամենի վրա  ափսե դրեք (երեսը դեպի ներքև) ու ջուր լցրեք, այնքան, որ տոլմաները ծածկվեն: Եփել անհրաժեշտ է մարմանդ կրակի վրա:

Բարի ախորժակ :Smile:

----------

Gayl (22.12.2010), murmushka (21.12.2010), paniaG (25.12.2010), Shah (21.12.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իմ պատրաստածների նկարնեը դեռ չեմ կարող տեղադրել, բայց կտեղադրեմ այն նկարները որոնցից օգտվել եմ պատրաստելու համար
> 
> Պատրաստել եմ 4 այսպիսի փաթիլիկներ, որոնք կկախեմ վարագույրներից


Իսկ ինչի՞ց են պատրաստված։

----------


## anahit96

իսկ նոր ու հետաքրքիր  պատրաստման ձևեր չկան???

----------


## Gayl

> Բարի ախորժակ


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ, շատ համեղ էր :LOL:

----------

Անտիգոնե (22.12.2010)

----------


## murmushka

> Իսկ ինչի՞ց են պատրաստված։


Սովորական օֆիսային թղթից, չնայած ասում են, որ վաճառվում են հատուկ կվիլլինգի համար թղթեր։ Ես Երևանի ոչ մի գրախանութում չգտա, ստիպված նստում կտրտում եմ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ էս տոնածառն եմ սարքել.  :Smile: 



Հաստ թելերից եմ սարքել (էն որ գորգիկներ եմ գործում, դրանցից)։ Բայց նմանատիպ տոնածառ կարելի է նաև, ասենք, անպիտան ինչ–որ գործվածքի կտորներից սարքել՝ բարակ կտրտելով գործվածքը։

----------

A.r.p.i. (26.12.2010), Ariadna (25.12.2010), CactuSoul (25.12.2010), Chuk (26.12.2010), Kita (26.12.2010), MaryMay (25.12.2010), Monk (25.12.2010), Moonwalker (25.12.2010), murmushka (25.12.2010), paniaG (25.12.2010), Shah (26.12.2010), SSS (27.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (25.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.12.2010), Հայուհի (25.12.2010), Մանուլ (28.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.12.2010), Տրիբուն (26.12.2010)

----------


## MaryMay

Սա էլ իմ պատրաստած գուլպաները  :Smile: 

IMG_6241.jpg IMG_6249.jpg 


IMG_6242.jpg IMG_6247.jpg

----------

A.r.p.i. (26.12.2010), Ariadna (25.12.2010), Chuk (26.12.2010), Inna (06.01.2011), Monk (25.12.2010), Moonwalker (25.12.2010), murmushka (25.12.2010), paniaG (25.12.2010), SSS (27.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (27.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.12.2010), Հայուհի (25.12.2010), Մանուլ (28.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.12.2010), Ուլուանա (25.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.12.2010), Տրիբուն (26.12.2010)

----------


## Արամ

այ մարդ ինչ փարիզ, ինչ վիեննա...քուչի բիսետկա...

----------


## My World My Space

Հենդմեյդ բայ Հովո.... :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (26.12.2010), helium (27.12.2010), Inna (06.01.2011), MaryMay (26.12.2010), Moonwalker (26.12.2010), murmushka (26.12.2010), One_Way_Ticket (26.12.2010), SSS (27.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.12.2010), Մանուլ (28.12.2010), Ուլուանա (27.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.12.2010), Տրիբուն (26.12.2010)

----------


## murmushka

վաաաաաաաաայ ես էլ էի ուզում իրանից պատրաստեի, բայց հիմա մեկ ուրշ ձև եմ գտել, շուտով պատրաստ կլինի
շնորհավորում եմ, հիանալի աշխատանք է

----------


## Universe

> Հենդմեյդ բայ Հովո....


Շատ գեղեցիկ է: Իսկ ռեցեպտ ունի?

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովուրդ ձու առե՞լ եք: Քաղաքում ձու չկա, հորս արև: Տնեցիք պիտի փախլավա սարքեն, առանց ձվի ենք մնացել:  :Sad:

----------


## murmushka

մարզերում՝ մասնավորապես Գյումրիում, ձուն 100 դրամ է
փաստորեն որոշ մարդիկ 10 օր առաջ վստահեցրեցին,ասեցին "հորս արև ձուն չի թանկանա" և..........

----------


## Moonwalker

> մարզերում՝ մասնավորապես Գյումրիում, ձուն 100 դրամ է
> փաստորեն որոշ մարդիկ 10 օր առաջ վստահեցրեցին,ասեցին "հորս արև ձուն չի թանկանա" և..........


Էէէ՜, մեր մոտ էլ խանութներում ձուն խիստ դիֆիցիտ ապրանք ա :Angry2: 
Էսօր 80 հատ գնելու համար ահագին էսկողմ-էնկողմ ընկա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մարզերում՝ մասնավորապես Գյումրիում, ձուն 100 դրամ է
> փաստորեն որոշ մարդիկ 10 օր առաջ վստահեցրեցին,ասեցին "հորս արև ձուն չի թանկանա" և..........


Մդա .. պետք ա հավ պահել  :LOL:  

Արմիշ ջան, ախր թանկ ու էժանը չեմ իմանում, վաբշե ձու չկա: Պետք ա գնալ, էտ «հորս արև .. » ասողի ձվերը ժարիտ անել:  :Tongue:

----------

Kita (27.12.2010), Moonwalker (26.12.2010), VisTolog (26.12.2010)

----------


## Kita

վախեցրիք հա, գնամ ձու նա զապաս առնեմ խանութից մոտակա, քանի տեսել եմ :Jpit:

----------


## MaryMay

Ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր մոմակալ էի  փնտրում ամանորյա սեղանի համար, չգտա ու որոշեցի ինքս պատրաստել  :Smile: 

Արդյունքը թողնում եմ ձեր դատին  :Smile: 

IMG_6284.jpg IMG_6282.jpg

----------

Ariadna (28.12.2010), E-la Via (29.12.2010), Farfalla (28.12.2010), Moonwalker (28.12.2010), murmushka (29.12.2010), SSS (29.12.2010), Արևածագ (28.12.2010), Մանուլ (28.12.2010), Ուլուանա (30.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.12.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Սիրելի MaryMay, էդ թելերով գնդիկը ո՞նց ես սարքում:  :Think:

----------


## Ariadna

> Սիրելի MaryMay, էդ թելերով գնդիկը ո՞նց ես սարքում:


Էդ գնդիկները առանձին վաճառում են դիզայնի խանութներում  :Smile:

----------

Inna (06.01.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Էդ գնդիկները առանձին վաճառում են դիզայնի խանութներում


 Կարելի ա նաև տնային պայմաններում պատրաստել  :Smile: :
 Փուչիկ եք փչում էն չափով, ինչ չափի գնդիկ որ ուզում եք ստանալ: Թելը թաթախում եք սոսնձի մեջ և փաթաթում եք փուչիկի վրա: Սոսնձի չորանալուց հետո փուչիկը պայթեցնում եք, մնում ա գնդիկը  :Smile: :
 Մի ուրիշ ձև էլ կա. թելը փաթաթում են փուչիկի վրա, հետո ինչ-որ լաք են փչում, բայց չգիտեմ` կոնկրետ ինչ լաք: Համ էլ առաջին տարբերակով ավելի սիրուն ա ստացվում, երկրորդ ձևով սարքելու դեպքում թելերը մի տեսակ բզիկ-բզիկ ոնց որ լինեն:

----------

Ariadna (28.12.2010), Chuk (29.12.2010), Kita (29.12.2010), MaryMay (29.12.2010), Արևածագ (28.12.2010), Ուլուանա (30.12.2010)

----------


## Lusina

ցանկության դեպքում կարելի է տան պայմաններում պատրաստել.......պարզապես փուչիկի վրա սոսինձ են քսում և թել փաթաթում փուչիկի վրա :Wink: .....չնայած ինքս չեմ փորձել.

----------

Արևածագ (28.12.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Էդ գնդիկները առանձին վաճառում են դիզայնի խանութներում


Արիադնա ջան, խանութում իհարկե վաճառվում է, բայց երբ մարդ իր ձեռքով է սարքում, դա լրիվ ուրիշ է:  :Smile: 
Գիտե՞ք ինչ մտքովս անցավ. Կարելի է փուչիկի վրա փաթաթել թելը, հետո որևէ ֆիքսող- ամրացնող հեղուկ փչել վրան, ասենք մազի լաք, երբ պնդանա, կարելի է փուչիկը պայթեցնել, հանել մեջից, նոր թելի վրա սիրուն փայլեր փչել: Ափսոս էս տեսությունս մոտ օրերս չեմ հասցնի գործնականորեն փորձարկել: Լոգարանում նոր լողախցիկ եմ տեղադրում ամուսնուս հետ:  Մի էդ չէի արել:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (28.12.2010), MaryMay (29.12.2010)

----------


## Lusina

> Կարելի ա նաև տնային պայմաններում պատրաստել :
>  Փուչիկ եք փչում էն չափով, ինչ չափի գնդիկ որ ուզում եք ստանալ: Թելը թաթախում եք սոսնձի մեջ և փաթաթում եք փուչիկի վրա: Սոսնձի չորանալուց հետո փուչիկը պայթեցնում եք, մնում ա գնդիկը :
>  Մի ուրիշ ձև էլ կա. թելը փաթաթում են փուչիկի վրա, հետո ինչ-որ լաք են փչում, բայց չգիտեմ` կոնկրետ ինչ լաք: Համ էլ առաջին տարբերակով ավելի սիրուն ա ստացվում, երկրորդ ձևով սարքելու դեպքում թելերը մի տեսակ բզիկ-բզիկ ոնց որ լինեն:


չէի նկատել որ ավելի մանրամասն արդեն ասացին :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

*Տոնածառս*  :Jpit: 



Պատրաստել եմ երեկ: Հիմա տանս «զալում» եմ դրել ու հիանում եմ  :Love: :
Լուսանկարի վատ որակի պատճառով՝ կախված խաղալիքները մի տեսակ քիչ են երևում, ինքն էլ տգեղ  :Unsure: : Իրականում շատ ավելի ճոխ ու գեղեցիկ է, լույսերը տարբեր գույների` լրիվ տոնածառ....  :Love: :

Հ.Գ. Միտքը գողացել եմ «Կրեատիվ դիզայն» թեմաից:

----------

Ariadna (29.12.2010), CactuSoul (29.12.2010), E-la Via (29.12.2010), Empty`Tears (29.12.2010), Inna (06.01.2011), MaryMay (29.12.2010), Moonwalker (05.01.2011), murmushka (05.01.2011), SSS (29.12.2010), tikopx (06.01.2011), ~Anna~ (29.12.2010), Արամ (05.01.2011), Արևածագ (29.12.2010), Հայկօ (05.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (29.12.2010)

----------


## MaryMay

> Սիրելի MaryMay, էդ թելերով գնդիկը ո՞նց ես սարքում:


Իմ դեպքում գնդիկը ինքս եմ պատրաստել` Մանուլի նկարագրած եղանակով: Մանրամասնեմ միայն թելը սոսնձելու ավելի հեշտ ձևը: Ասեղը թելում եք այն թելով, ինչով ուզում եք պատրաստել գնդիկը և ծակում էմուլսիայի շիշը`  այ այսպես.

IMG_6286.jpg

----------

SSS (29.12.2010), Արևածագ (29.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.01.2011)

----------


## MaryMay

Ընկերներ, սա իմ ամանորյա ամբողջովին handmade սեղանն էր [հիմա, իհարկե, նրանից գրեթե ոչինչ չի մնացել]
IMG_6423.jpg

----------

Ariadna (05.01.2011), murmushka (05.01.2011), Ուլուանա (08.01.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Ընկերներ, սա իմ ամանորյա ամբողջովին handmade սեղանն էր [հիմա, իհարկե, նրանից գրեթե ոչինչ չի մնացել]
> IMG_6423.jpg


Էս Ձեր նոր տարվա սեղանը ծանոթա բայց, կարողա էս տարի ես Ձեր տանն եղել եմ?

----------

tikopx (06.01.2011)

----------


## MaryMay

> Էս Ձեր նոր տարվա սեղանը ծանոթա բայց, կարողա էս տարի ես Ձեր տանն եղել եմ?


Չեմ կարծում  :Smile:

----------


## Universe

> Չեմ կարծում


 Ասա երբ հրավիրեցիր, որ մի հատ էլ գաՄ  :Jpit:

----------

